# Xenophobic Americans smear Europe: labels them ?Cheese-eating surrender monkeys'



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

> *OUTRAGED Americans have branded Europeans “cheese-eating surrender monkeys” for accusing them of gloating over Osama bin Laden’s death.
> 
> Fuming Yanks have also branded us “arrogant” and “smug” for not joining their wild celebrations*.
> 
> ...


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 6, 2011)

I'd forgotten how fucking wank the Daily Star was.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 6, 2011)

Nationalism has always and will always exist. Nations and their people celebrate the death of a man while another looks on them with scorn. The cycle of division continues.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 6, 2011)

Cthulhu-versailles said:


> Nationalism has always and will always exist.



lolwut, it didn't exist until a few centuries ago.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (May 6, 2011)

European cheese is clearly superior cheese. American cheese is appropriatly tastes like plastic.

You can't really fault Europeans for eating their cheese, if you think about it, it's really just an insult to American cheese for not being worth eating all day.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 6, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> lolwut, it didn't exist until a few centuries ago.



Three cavemen are hanging outside of a cave. Caveman 1 tells caveman 2 and three this cave will be Cave Morrowind. They agree to this title and spend 1 hour making up rituals and sayings. After that they spend exactly 2 days and nights in the this cave. One day three the cave is attacked by a wild animal. The cavemen kill the wild animal and nourish themselves. 

Across the river 1 caveman is relaxing in the sun and see's the kill. This caveman wonders over to the cave and depends to join. The group of 3 cavemen accept him, and teach him their Cave nationalism. Ironically, the taught nationalism is superior to anything in this modern day and age. 

Now laugh at the joke. 



...


----------



## butcher50 (May 6, 2011)

so fucking what ?

what ?


----------



## Zabuzalives (May 6, 2011)

I Would Also cheer if the terrorist leader responsible for the biggest terrorist attack on my country, killing thousands of civilians, Would be killed... 

Those claiming the cheering americans are just as bad as those cheering the death of 3000 civilians deserve nothing but scorn. 

Moral relativists and leftist weaklings with no stomach for war. Oh and Dont forget the scum that whine out of hidden sadness america caught obl. 

Please Dont group me with This human excrement under the generalization "europe" or "europeans"


----------



## Hana (May 6, 2011)

As an America, I feel obligated to say this.

A. The vast majority of Americans did not party and celebrate Bin Landen's death. Sure, we are happy that he is dead, but we did not go out and celebrate it.
B. We all know it is not over.

I hate that I am going to be judged for what a couple of retards said.....again.


----------



## Jin-E (May 6, 2011)

Not really that surprising, given that the US have bled far more in the war on Al Qaeda. Most Europeans, aside from cumbersome screenings at airports, havent really had their daily life changed or interupted under the "War on Terror", hence they are far more disengaged on this issue. They never felt threatened by Bin Laden, so why should they care one way or another? Sure, the London and Madrid bombings were serious, but it didnt produce the same type of national trauma as 9/11 did in the States.

Of course, Europe also lacks the Wild West inspired mindset that you'll hunt for the evil guy and take him dead or alive.


----------



## KuzuRyuSen (May 6, 2011)

Well the Europeans obviously know that the death of Bin Laden may not be the end of things. In other words, now isn't exactly the perfect time to celebrate. Especially since the enemy is still there, lurking from the shadows.


----------



## T4R0K (May 6, 2011)

Did that blogger called all europeans French ? That's OUR title, sacrebleu !!

But yes, we europeans tend to keep our satisfaction more confined than the americans. Yes, the bitch is dead, but look out for its puppies...


----------



## reaperunique (May 6, 2011)

In the end it all depends on your p.o.v.  

I have a new creed: All humans are ignorant cunts.


----------



## blackbird (May 6, 2011)

I'm European for good reason I see... despite the lack of cheese in my diet.

This last week, in the media at least, this bin Laden manslaughter has been portrayed as simple vendetta, carried out to sate the blood lust of the 9/11 survivors - undermined by statements for America to now pull out of the Middle-east entirely, made by officials and civilians alike.

I'm guessing the opinions provided for this article were made by some of the same people, who publicly deemed the Japanese earthquake a karma bitchslap for Pearl Harbor.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 6, 2011)

Why do we permit articles from such dire news outlets such as the Daily Star?


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Why do we permit articles from such dire news outlets such as the Daily Star?



I saw your post on the front page and I knew it was another baiting MbS POS thread. 

Oh Maddie...never change with your basket case ways. pek


----------



## Xyloxi (May 6, 2011)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxVdU2eVYSg[/YOUTUBE]

Amurika!!!


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> [YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MxVdU2eVYSg[/YOUTUBE]
> 
> Amurika!!!



I'm going to go harass the local Sikhs that I conveniently mistake for Muslims because they have turbans and don't speak Americanese right.

AMURRRRICA DAMMOT! 

And LOL Daily Star...gives a good reflection of the OP.


----------



## Lebron Flocka James (May 6, 2011)

Fuck um if they not americans.


----------



## Darth inVaders (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't smear all of Europe, they're not all wrongfully criticizing Americans
And I'd use a better term than "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" for those who are wrongfully criticizing Americans
WTF is a "cheese-eating surrender monkey" anyway? "Cheese-eating" sounds like a bad joke, and what makes them "monkeys" to begin with - do they like to throw their own poop?

I actually generally hate the death penalty, but I make exceptions for the worst: the cold blooded-murders like Bin Laden truely deserve this

And what, the prez can't pay respects to the victims now that justice has finally been achieved? F*CK THAT


----------



## sadated_peon (May 6, 2011)

Darth inVaders said:


> And I'd use a better term than "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" for those who are wrongfully criticizing Americans
> WTF is a "cheese-eating surrender monkey" anyway? "Cheese-eating" sounds like a bad joke, and what makes them "monkeys" to begin with - do they like to throw their own poop?


[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rJAw-fuYHk[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Megaharrison (May 6, 2011)

> But in Europe many believe the Americans? behaviour is as bad as bin Laden?s supporters celebrating 9/11.



This is the only thing I took as truly retarded from the article. Yeah, celebrating the death of a mass-murderer is just as bad as the death of 3,000 innocent people. Hopefully "many in Europe" don't actually think like this, or else they're far more retarded than any American stereotypes.


----------



## emROARS (May 6, 2011)

Mael said:


> I saw your post on the front page and I knew it was another baiting MbS POS thread.
> 
> Oh Maddie...never change with your basket case ways. pek



I thought this when I found out it was from the Daily Star. 

I just had a cheese sammich 

and I thought the US was obsessed with Europe.


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Darth inVaders said:


> I wouldn't smear all of Europe, they're not all wrongfully criticizing Americans
> And I'd use a better term than "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" for those who are wrongfully criticizing Americans
> WTF is a "cheese-eating surrender monkey" anyway? "Cheese-eating" sounds like a bad joke, and what makes them "monkeys" to begin with - do they like to throw their own poop?
> 
> ...



It's a line used by Willy, the Scottish immigrant (irony) groundskeeper on the Simpsons, when he had to substitute for French class one episode.


----------



## very bored (May 6, 2011)

Is it bad that I can't find the phrase except in reference to either this story or the Simpsons quote?

The closest thing I could find was , and even that appears to have come after this story.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

Hana said:


> As an America, I feel obligated to say this.
> 
> A. The vast majority of Americans did not party and celebrate Bin Landen's death. Sure, we are happy that he is dead, but we did not go out and celebrate it.
> B. We all know it is not over.
> ...



I don't see what's to be ashamed about in regards to people celebrating the fact that we just took out a mass murderer and the most wanted man in the world. Most people already know this isn't going to end things, but I think you'd have to be ridiculously petty to try to rain on their parade over this. You'd think this is the one thing Americans wouldn't be scorned over, but I overestimated people's rationality against what appears to be pathological hatred.


----------



## Darth inVaders (May 6, 2011)

So really this whole claim that "xenophobic" Americans are calling Europeans "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" is just exaggerated bullsh*t some moron wrote (just pulling out a joke from the Simpsons) as he tries to create a controversy where there is none?


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

Darth inVaders said:


> So really this whole claim that "xenophobic" Americans are calling Europeans "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" is just exaggerated bullsh*t some moron wrote as he tries to create a controversy where there is none?



Welcome to an MbS thread...you must be new here.


----------



## Crowned Clown (May 6, 2011)

Unarmed man that was responsible for countless deaths and used a WOMAN as a shield.


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2011)

Why do they care if osama was unarmed? The bastard killed 3000 of our citizens, expect us to be bloodthirsty.


----------



## Saufsoldat (May 6, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> Why do they care if osama was unarmed? The bastard killed 3000 of our citizens, expect us to be bloodthirsty.



Then put him on trial and execute him, even Israel abducted Eichmann instead of just killing him


----------



## Stalin (May 6, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Then put him on trial and execute him, even Israel abducted Eichmann instead of just killing him



I will admit thats the more civil way to do it, and I'd prefer it myself, but expect they should expect  americans to celebrate.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2011)

The Cheat said:


> I will admit thats the more civil way to do it, and I'd prefer it myself, but expect they should expect  americans to celebrate.



I also expect southerners to fuck their sisters. Doesn't make it right


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

Saufsoldat said:


> Then put him on trial and execute him, even Israel abducted Eichmann instead of just killing him



Some people would fine something to gripe about whether or not we caught him alive. People were bitching when Saddam was captured alive, though that ware started under false pretenses...He was taken out in a gunfight, and that's just the reality of the situation. He's taken responsibility for various attacks around the world, and admitted to mass murder, and threatened to continue such acts and behavior. Like I stated, it's ridiculously petty that there are people that can't even bring themselves to credit U.S. forces for taking him out.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Some people would fine something to gripe about whether or not we caught him alive. People were bitching when Saddam was captured alive, though that ware started under false pretenses...He was taken out in a gunfight, and that's just the reality of the situation. He's taken responsibility for various attacks around the world, and admitted to mass murder. Like I stated, it's ridiculously petty that there are people that can't even bring themselves to credit U.S. forces for taking him out.



Gunfight my ass. He was unarmed


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Gunfight my ass. He was unarmed



He was armed, and had plans to escape on top of that. He put up a resistance and was killed in the struggle.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He was armed, and had plans to escape on top of that. He put up a resistance and was killed in the struggle.





> Although there were weapons in the room, including an AK-47 and Makarov pistol,[92] bin Laden was unarmed at the time he was shot





> According to NBC News and the New York Times, the only "firefight" took place between the first team of DEVGRU SEALs and the armed courier, who lived in the guest house. A female, identified by some as the courier's wife, was killed during this exchange. The courier's relative and bin Laden's son were both killed in the main house by the second team of DEVGRU SEALs, the relative on the first floor, and the son on the staircase.



Yeah, you're really informed about the whole thing. Ammerikuh !


----------



## the_notorious_Z.É. (May 6, 2011)

I don't eat cheese, i don't even like cheese, i absolutely despise cheese, most disgusting thing in the entire universe.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Yeah, you're really informed about the whole thing. Ammerikuh !



I suppose technically you were correct, but:


----------



## Bishop (May 6, 2011)

Funny, had Europe of killed Osama Bin Laden, they would have indulged in a feeling of accomplishment whilst commending that it compliments the royal wedding.

Sour Grapes.

As for Americans: There will always be some people celebrating the country's accomplishment, and other's condemning it. I haven't even read this thread yet, but I bet that there is a argument where some members are bitching about killing OBL was wrong and bashing America, and others facepalming.


----------



## Jin-E (May 6, 2011)

Crowned Clown said:


> Unarmed man that was responsible for countless deaths and used a WOMAN as a shield.



IIRC, they backed away from the claim that he used a woman as a human shield


----------



## Pilaf (May 6, 2011)

What a professionally written, impartial article.


----------



## Miss Fortune (May 6, 2011)

Ah... America...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Darth inVaders said:


> So really this whole claim that "xenophobic" Americans are calling Europeans "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" is just exaggerated bullsh*t some moron wrote (just pulling out a joke from the Simpsons) as he tries to create a controversy where there is none?



Oh bawwwww.

Look at me, i'm an 09 ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) writing a shitty post on the interweb.

Bleat bleat.


----------



## Keile (May 6, 2011)

I don't care at all about what Europeans think.  

What are they going to do about it? Nothing.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

Awesome, another thread filled with douche Foreigners and American apologists.

Fucking hate apologists. You liberal fucks.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Hana said:


> As an America, I feel obligated to say this.
> 
> A. The vast majority of Americans did not party and celebrate Bin Landen's death. Sure, we are happy that he is dead, but we did not go out and celebrate it.
> B. We all know it is not over.
> ...



Welcome to the whole point of this thread: grouping people together is stoopid.

Have a nice life.


----------



## YukitheSakurafan (May 6, 2011)

OUTRAGED Americans have branded Europeans 
EUROPEANS.
*EUROPEANS.*

There are 48 countries in Europe.
Way to go, you jerks. Thanks for branding over... I don't even know! How many people there are.... "Cheese-" I don't even know. I can't. I CAN'T. What kind of people come up with these names? Chee... wow. Haven't they heard of being lactose intolerant?
Monkeys? REALLY. Really. I can't. I just... won't. They're doing this all wrong. All of Europe. ALL OF EUROPE. :|
By the way, ew @ the news source.


----------



## stream (May 6, 2011)

It is not true that Europeans are cheese-eating surrender monkeys. Only French people are.

No seriously, this insult only applies to French people. It is ignorant to use it for Europe 

And, if not all Americans have cheered to Bin Laden's death, not all Europeans have complained either...


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

Article is total shite.

Though the need celebs have to tweet on Osama was kind of ridiculous.



> It is not true that Europeans are cheese-eating surrender monkeys. Only French people are.



French people as a whole? And why because they refused to wage war on Iraq under false pretenses? Get over yourselves.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

As an American that doesn't really have anything against Europe or Europeans, it's pretty funny to see how some have and cling to their hate of us and/or the country of the U.S. Some can't even bring themselves to give credit to U.S. forces in taking out OBL as I stated previously, and just had nothing better to do than express scorn at Americans relief over it. It's screaming of bitterness and pettiness even. In some cases, it's like they think more about us than their own country.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

Ennoea said:


> French people as a whole? And why because they refused to wage war on Iraq under false pretenses? Get over yourselves.


Pretty much. Yeah.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 6, 2011)

Megaharrison said:


> This is the only thing I took as truly retarded from the article. Yeah, celebrating the death of a mass-murderer is just as bad as the death of 3,000 innocent people. Hopefully "many in Europe" don't actually think like this, or else they're far more retarded than any American stereotypes.



Seriously, I've seen some of this ridiculous moral equivalence in the main "Osama is dead" thread. I swear to God that is one of the stupidest things I've ever seen.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 6, 2011)

lol, butthurt in the Daily Star. 

Americans are called fat arrogant and imperialist all the time. Except we don't whine and make news articles or threads over it.


----------



## Velocity (May 6, 2011)

Kind of a big deal said:


> European cheese is clearly superior cheese. American cheese is appropriatly tastes like plastic.
> 
> You can't really fault Europeans for eating their cheese, if you think about it, it's really just an insult to American cheese for not being worth eating all day.



Quite the analogy there. European cheese is matured and has aged well. American cheese is processed. 

Besides, if near on a billion people eat cheese, the cheese must be doing something right. 

...I'm still trying to work out how eating cheese is a bad thing.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Pretty much. Yeah.



Was you abused by a Frenchman as a young boy?


----------



## emROARS (May 6, 2011)

YukitheSakurafan said:


> OUTRAGED Americans have branded Europeans
> EUROPEANS.
> *EUROPEANS.*
> 
> ...


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> Was you abused by a Frenchman as a young boy?



Was your father American?


----------



## Ennoea (May 6, 2011)

> Europeans call Americans fat and arrogant all the time. Except we don't whine and make news articles or threads over it.



That's cuz it's true fatties

Did people actually make these comments or are they making an article out of the twitter comments?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Was your father American?



Will not, take the bait...

Will.

Not.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

It's not even a widely used term FYI. I haven't heard anyone using it mainstream in years. Even among neocons.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> Was you abused by a Frenchman as a young boy?



Whats your fixation with french
 people?

You are british, act like it.


----------



## Pseudo (May 6, 2011)

I'm so hungry.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

@ the people whining about the source.

You’re making something as trivial as a single rain drop in the middle of the Pacific look like an asteroid impact with your bitching.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> @ the people whining about the source.
> 
> You?re making something as trivial as a single rain drop in the middle of the Pacific look like an asteroid impact with your bitching.



Horrible analogy. GTFO of your own thread.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Horrible analogy. GTFO of your own thread.



Bonjour little boy, bend over, wei?


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> Bonjour, bend over, wei?



Dont talk to me in french. I will punch you.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 6, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> It's not even a widely used term FYI. I haven't heard anyone using it mainstream in years. Even among neocons.



It's mostly been directed at the French more than any other country. Europe is cool though, even France. Its only when they see the U.S killing Bin Laden without a trial and turning into moralfags shouting  "Das OO. ES. A. is immorul!"


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Dont talk to me in french. I will punch you.



I had croissants for tea.

Come at me.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> I had croissants for tea.
> 
> Come at me.



You are supporting surrender by doing that.


----------



## Splintered (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> @ the people whining about the source.
> 
> You’re making something as trivial as a single rain drop in the middle of the Pacific look like an asteroid impact with your bitching.



No.  Actually source is incredibly important.  For credibility on anything.

Here, let me link you to fox news.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Ignores above comment.



Mexican God said:


> You are supporting surrender by doing that.



Horrible comeback.


----------



## armorknight (May 6, 2011)

The European butthurt over this is hilarious. Seriously, is it so hard to thank America for doing the world a great service by killing that fucker Bin Laden.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> Ignores above comment.
> 
> 
> 
> Horrible comeback.



Horrible because u cant retort to it?

Ok.


----------



## emROARS (May 6, 2011)

armorknight said:


> The European butthurt over this is hilarious.



*long drawn out sigh*


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

armorknight said:


> The European butthurt over this is hilarious.



Didn't read the article did you?



Mexican God said:


> Horrible because u cant retort to it?
> 
> Ok.



Nah, it was just plain horrible. It's what i've come to expect from you.


----------



## Keile (May 6, 2011)

YukitheSakurafan said:


> OUTRAGED Americans have branded Europeans
> EUROPEANS.
> *EUROPEANS.*
> 
> ...





Whine more.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> It's mostly been directed at the French more than any other country. Europe is cool though, even France. Its only when they see the U.S killing Bin Laden without a trial and turning into moralfags shouting  "Das OO. ES. A. is immorul!"



The last time I heard it was during that whole replacing 'freedom' with 'french' thing some people in Bush's circle proposed back during the Iraq War's beginning. That didn't really last long.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> Didn't read the article did you?
> 
> 
> 
> Nah, it was just plain horrible. It's what i've come to expect from you.



You are still avoiding a retort.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 6, 2011)

> But many Europeans were sickened by the tasteless scenes and slammed the US for revelling in the killing of an unarmed man. Jubilant Americans danced in the streets wearing mocking T-shirts reading: ?We Got Him? and ?Hey Osama, Tell Hitler We Said Hello



Yea, there's butthurt.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> You are still avoiding a retort.



That would require effort that you aren’t worthy of.

That and the French saved your ass in the Revolutionary War, that's embarassing mang.

Saved by the French.


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 6, 2011)

MbS said:


> That would require effort that you aren?t worthy of.
> 
> That and the French saved your ass in the Revolutionary War, that's embarassing mang.
> 
> Saved by the French.



Back when they were respectable.

Comparing back in the day french to modern french, fail?


----------



## hcheng02 (May 6, 2011)

LouDAgreat said:


> Yea, there's butthurt.



Complaints about Osama being unarmed really amuse me to no end. What do they expect the SEALS to do? Allow Osama to pick up a gun? Perhaps arrange a sporting duel in the middle of his mansion? Christ, its like they think war is some medieval joust with codes of chivalry.


----------



## Splintered (May 6, 2011)

Winny said:


> ...I'm still trying to work out how eating cheese is a bad thing.



It's not.

And Americans love cheese.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Back when they were respectable.



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FopyRHHlt3M[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Xyloxi (May 6, 2011)

To be honest France is one of the more respectable nations in the developed world, pre revolutionary France is hardly respectful, nor was Britain at the time.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2011)

Keile said:


> Whine more.



Says the CANADIAN



hcheng02 said:


> Complaints about Osama being unarmed really amuse me to no end. What do they expect the SEALS to do? Allow Osama to pick up a gun? Perhaps arrange a sporting duel in the middle of his mansion? Christ, its like they think war is some medieval joust with codes of chivalry.



False dichotomy. They could have:
A) Tazed him
B) Beat him up
C) Beat him up with rifle butts 
etc etc

Regular infantry has captured people like this, one would expect at least the same from fucking SEALs. But no, according hcheng everyone who disagrees with this don't know shit about war. We can't all be armchair generals,sadly


----------



## Gaawa-chan (May 6, 2011)

Fuck anyone, American or not, who thinks that celebrating the death of a mass murderer makes you as bad as people who celebrate mass murder.  Fuck. You.

But I suppose it strokes their pathetic egos to think that they're somehow 'above' the 'barbarians' for showing more sympathy to a waste of oxygen than for the people who lost mothers, fathers, sisters, brothers, sons, and daughters because of him and saying rejoicing in that fuck's death is wrong.

Fuck their idealistic bullshit.  They're just hypocrites; they'd do the same damn thing if they were in the same position.


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (May 6, 2011)

I saw the title and I guessed the user name of the thread creator for some reason. I wonder what that reason is.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2011)

Narutofann12 said:


> I saw the title and I guessed the user name of the thread creator for some reason. I wonder what that reason is.



It's right underneath the title ?


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (May 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> It's right underneath the title ?



No it wasn't. I saw it here: first and then clicked on it. On the general forums site, the name of the thread creator is not visible.


----------



## Momoka (May 6, 2011)

Europe


----------



## butcher50 (May 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Says the CANADIAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...



says the keyboard activist.


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> says the keyboard activist.



Go baww some more and find better one-liners.


----------



## butcher50 (May 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Go baww some more and find better one-liners.



typical keyboard activist retort


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 6, 2011)

Gaawa-chan said:


> Fuck their idealistic bullshit.  They're just hypocrites; they'd do the same damn thing if they were in the same position.



No they wouldn't.



Momoka said:


> Europe



Excellent Post.


----------



## LouDAgreat (May 6, 2011)

Elim Rawne said:


> Says the CANADIAN
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Bro, U mad a fellow jihadist was killed?


----------



## The Pink Ninja (May 6, 2011)

Made up story : /


----------



## Elim Rawne (May 6, 2011)

butcher50 said:


> typical keyboard activist retort



U still mad I posted a fake story as a joke ?

lol


----------



## Mael (May 6, 2011)

The Pink Ninja said:


> Made up story : /



Daily Star :S


----------



## hyakku (May 6, 2011)

Dunno why they are complaining, at least we allowed them the cheese eating title. We're not that arrogant.

Also, Canadians are certainly > Euros by law of the North American Superiority Act. Proximity to America provides a modicum of "Fuck Yeaness" that far exceeds Europe's puny "Le Fuck Noness"

Edit: Fact.


----------



## Mist Puppet (May 6, 2011)

You mean Europeans aren't cheese eating surrender monkeys?

My whole life is a lie.


----------



## Gilgamesh (May 7, 2011)

I'm surprised there are Americans who even know there are other countries in the world


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

There is hate in the world


----------



## Gino (May 7, 2011)

reaperunique said:


> In the end it all depends on your p.o.v.
> 
> I have a new creed: *All humans are ignorant cunts*.



...............

I don't remember doing anything to you bruh.......


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

People grieve and rejoice in different ways for different situations. 

I am happy that he's dead, in any situation. And on this atleast, i can't be a saint. On 9/11 we were attacked and now that justice is done, we can strangle Al Qaida if they try anything on our shores.


However, the feeling i'm getting from all of the sentiments going around, is that our occupation of these places over the last decade has been much more counterproductive to our interests than previously thought. Indeed, we are the exact opposite of winning hearts and minds, and the costs have ruined us.

I think its time to think seriously about what we're going to do now


----------



## Zaru (May 7, 2011)

I thought the derogative labels "cheese-eating" and "surrender" anything were reserved for the french.


----------



## Cthulhu-versailles (May 7, 2011)

lol@ the person in this thread that said Bin Laden is the most wanted persn in the world. America isn't the world. Unless China, India, Africa, and South America want his arse, he ain't the most wanted. It's that kind of subtle crap that filters into speech and typing that makes people think Amuuuurika is filled with overzelous cunts. This is not to say that others from different lands would not do the same subtle replacement. They most likely would, but it's that kind of thinking that has us all(around theworld) secretly stroking our junk and ego's while smiling wry at the fodder who weren't fortunate enough to be born wherever we live at.


----------



## hyakku (May 7, 2011)

Darth Sidious said:


> I'm surprised there are Americans who even know there are other countries in the world



You mean other yet to be colonies? Otherwise I don't know what you're talking about


----------



## Terra Branford (May 7, 2011)

(Boo-hoo, cry me a river**! )
They are just jelly we got UBL first. 

**


----------



## Eru Lawliet (May 7, 2011)

lol, Daily Star...

Personally, I think the partying was a bit much, but I understand the relief. I'm not exactly sad that he's dead, either. I assume the same goes for the majority of Europeans. These terrorists are our enemies, too, after all.

But I also think, partying the death of a mass-murderer is different from partying the death of thousands of innocent people.

Though, I think Guido Westerwelle has a point. He said:"As understandable as the relief may be, we in the West have to take care that our reactions don't lead to a provocation of Al-Qaida or indeed turn them into heroes."


But if it's any consolation, the US isn't the only one criticized here. For example, German chancellor Angela Merkel was also criticized for saying, that she's pleased that they managed to kill bin Laden.
(Here's a video: )


On a general note, I don't like it, when Americans and Europeans treat each other with hosility and needlessly insult each other. We're allies after all, and we have more than enough enemies.
But constructive critcism must be allowed, without the receiving party reacting all butthurt, which sadly happens to often, even (or especially) among politicians.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2011)

You realize that's a damn tabloid right?


----------



## dummy plug (May 7, 2011)

i was a bit shocked that some people were thinking that OBL shouldnt have been killed unarmed, like did they think that if the US wants him dead, they could just have bombed the entire property? they obviously went inside to get him alive but circumstances did not allow it and so they had to shoot the bastard...

seriously, those people can only say those things because they werent exactly affected directly by OBL's attack aside maybe from just some economic setback...biggots i say 

this wont stop the terrorists but its a step one closer...


----------



## Xyloxi (May 7, 2011)

strongarm85 said:


> You realize that's a damn tabloid right?



Hey, just because you can get to some boobs in a couple of clicks doesn't take away the credibility of the Daily Star.


----------



## strongarm85 (May 7, 2011)

No, the content of the Article takes away from the credibility of the Daily Star. What kind of person makes broad stereotypical remarks about Americans in general based on a few words some drunk guy at a bar said?

As it turns out, that kind of person is a writer for the Daily Star.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

Obama said in his very first debate that he would kill Bin laden 

And go into Pakistan with or without the Pakistani government's consent to do it.

A rare example of a campaign promise, being enacted upon.


The mental psyche of the entire country was thrown off balance on that day, and in general as a nation, we haven't gotten back to any sort of sanity by and large as people are probably aware of

However, i don't want to hear anything from a country which hides terrorists within its ranks on the basis of 'open borders', that's crazy talk


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

So most of European share the same opinion about this ?? Well I tried to explain my point of view in an other thread to the Americans but they don't even try to understand how their celebration could be seen from abroad.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Mist Puppet said:


> You mean Europeans aren't cheese eating surrender monkeys?
> 
> My whole life is a lie.



Oh dear, another dumb ol' Texan who posts before they think.

Gasp.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 7, 2011)

The UK is right, we should be more like them. So everyone go fuck up your teeth,(Brits) don't shave,(Frenchies) drink lots of beer and beat your wives,(Irish) etc etc...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Health and Beauty tips from a Frenchman and wannabe Yank?

No thank you.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 7, 2011)

How can I give you tips if you already have those conditions? -This is why I hate talking to people with foster care education.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Zaru said:


> I thought the derogative labels "cheese-eating" and "surrender" anything were reserved for the french.



How this kind of xenophobe terms can be use in US media ???


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> How can I give you tips if you already have those conditions? -This is why I hate talking to people with foster care education.



Stereotypes are for realz?

HB, you're making a fool of yourself here.


----------



## Aokiji (May 7, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Not really that surprising, given that the US have bled far more in the war on Al Qaeda. Most Europeans, aside from cumbersome screenings at airports, havent really had their daily life changed or interupted under the "War on Terror", hence they are far more disengaged on this issue. They never felt threatened by Bin Laden, so why should they care one way or another? Sure, the London and Madrid bombings were serious, but it didnt produce the same type of national trauma as 9/11 did in the States.
> 
> Of course, Europe also lacks the Wild West inspired mindset that you'll hunt for the evil guy and take him dead or alive.



Madrid and London baby, Madrid and London.

And gloating over a guys death is kinda weird, you gotta admit, but incomparable to gloating over 9/11.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 7, 2011)

Le Mâle Dominant said:


> How this kind of xenophobe terms can be use in US media ???



That's not a xenophobe term. It's just a stereotype on a nationality level.


----------



## Gino (May 7, 2011)

Ahh ignorance first thing in the morning


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> Not really that surprising, given that the US have bled far more in the war on Al Qaeda. Most Europeans, aside from cumbersome screenings at airports, havent really had their daily life changed or interupted under the "War on Terror", hence they are far more disengaged on this issue. They never felt threatened by Bin Laden, so why should they care one way or another? Sure, the London and Madrid bombings were serious, but it didnt produce the same type of national trauma as 9/11 did in the States.



It didn't produce the same trauma cause you guys thought you were invincible. It's not true to say that the our didn't changed after the bombing in London and Madrid. Especially for the British. The UK was an heaven for the Islamists before the 7/7 attacks on London.

Of course, Europe also lacks the Wild West inspired mindset that you'll hunt for the evil guy and take him dead or alive.[/QUOTE]

You mean the American Manichaeism ??? You Good against the Evil ???


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> That's not a xenophobe term. It's just a stereotype on a nationality level.



Can we call Jews, rats. Or black people, ^ (use bro) ? No, let's call the black : "Banana eating savages Monkeys". Lets call the Asian: Rice eating yellow Monkeys"

I disagree with you man, it's a tolerate xenophobia terms in the US.


----------



## Vladimir Lenin (May 7, 2011)

Lol America.

Celebrating the death of a martyr and flipping off anyone who tries to tell them that one man does not = one entire terrorist faction destroyed and therefore does not = crazed celebration.

So you, America 



> I disagree with you man, it's a tolerate xenophobia terms in the US.



Tolerated Xenophobia. When did this happen?


----------



## Hand Banana (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Can we call Jews, rats. Or black people, ^ (use bro) ? No, let's call the black : "Banana eating savages Monkeys". Lets call the Asian: Rice eating yellow Monkeys"
> 
> I disagree with you man, it's a tolerate xenophobia terms in the US.



Blacks have always been compared to monkeys by whites. That's nothing new. I don't think America has a racial slur for Jews since we typically view them as white. Which makes them able to fit in American society far easier than Blacks. You all have the nerve to even bitch about stereotypes when you all view us typically fat as depicted in cartoons. You Europeans (not all, but the ones that all) need to stop acting like a little bitch sometimes.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Blacks have always been compared to monkeys by whites. That's nothing new. I don't think America has a racial slur for Jews since we typically view them as white. Which makes them able to fit in American society far easier than Blacks. You all have the nerve to even bitch about stereotypes when you all view us typically fat as depicted in cartoons. You Europeans (not all, but the ones that all) need to stop acting like a little bitch sometimes.



Towards each other I think Americans and Europeans are just as bad, due to the fact that for the most part Americans don't know too much about European countries bar stereotypes and vice versa. A lot of Europeans probably think that American cuisine goes further than McDonalds and KFC, whereas a lot of Americans probably think that the French just eat snails all day long. The same for stereotypes, I didn't see that many fat people in the US, apart from Southerners.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> Blacks have always been compared to monkeys by whites. That's nothing new. I don't think America has a racial slur for Jews since we typically view them as white. Which makes them able to fit in American society far easier than Blacks. You all have the nerve to even bitch about stereotypes when you all view us typically fat as depicted in cartoons. You Europeans (not all, but the ones that all) need to stop acting like a little bitch sometimes.



You (Americans) are the one that act like little bitch when we critics your way to celebrate the death of Bin Laden.

You guys don't even accept the fact that there is something wrong when you call people "Cheese eating Surrender Monkey". 
Is it Ok to call back people Monkey then ? And I often saw white American complain because they are called crackers by Black people. Black people act also like "little bitch" with the N word.


----------



## Gino (May 7, 2011)

Generalizations Everywhere..........


----------



## Hand Banana (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> You (Americans) are the one that act like little bitch when we critics you way to celebrate the death of Bin Laden.
> 
> You guys don't even accept the fact that there is something wrong when you call people "Cheese eating Surrender Monkey".
> Is it Ok to call back people Monkey then ? And I often saw white American complain because they are called crackers by Black people. Black people act also like "little bitch" with the N word.



LOL wut? White people don't even care about being called cracker. See, stop looking shit up on the internet. Call a white person, "cracker" in the US and watch them laugh in your face. The only racial slur they have here is actually being called, "white," or "white trash." You have no ideal what the fuck you are talking about now.

And you clearly can't distinguish between a racial epithet, and a generalization.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> You (Americans) are the one that act like little bitch when we critics your way to celebrate the death of Bin Laden.
> 
> You guys don't even accept the fact that there is something wrong when you call people "Cheese eating Surrender Monkey".
> Is it Ok to call back people Monkey then ? And I often saw white American complain because they are called crackers by Black people. Black people act also like "little bitch" with the N word.



The whole surrender monkey thing is totally different to calling black people monkeys. Seeing as with black people the association is implying that black people are inferior to white people. The thing with the French is merely offensive and rude as opposed to being disgustingly racist, unless another European says it then its humour.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> LOL wut? White people don't even care about being called cracker. See, stop looking shit up on the internet. Call a white person, "cracker" in the US and watch them laugh in your face. The only racial slur they have here is actually being called, "white," or "white trash." You have no ideal what the fuck you are talking about now.
> 
> And you clearly can't distinguish between a racial epithet, and a generalization.



It's the same shit but you tolerate it because it's not against a "ethnic". It's the same because these shits are used by ignorant or haters. 



Xyloxi said:


> The whole surrender monkey thing is totally different to calling black people monkeys. Seeing as with black people the association is implying that black people are inferior to white people. The thing with the French is merely offensive and rude as opposed to being disgustingly racist, unless another European says it then its humour.



Because you think the American don't see us as inferior when they say such things ??? Such xenophobe terms exist to strengthen the feeling of superiority of those who use it.


----------



## Xyloxi (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Because you think the American don't see us as inferior when they say such things ??? Such xenophobe terms exist to strengthen the feeling of superiority of those who use it.



Inferior in the sense because we don't have as many nukes, guns and we're a bunch of liberal hippies, then again Europeans see Americans as inferior for supposedly being a nation of fat idiots whose manner of solving everything is with a gun and moonshine for inspiration. With black people its seeing them as inferior to them as human beings, which is far worse than how some consider Europe to be inferior.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> It's the same shit but you tolerate it because it's not against a "ethnic". It's the same because these shits are used by ignorant or haters.



You don't get it. When you say "^ (use bro)", that singles out one ethnic group. But if someone says "Dumb Brit" that's everyone in GB. Your comparisons aren't even making sense. And no one is arguing as to which is justifiable, it's all wrong in the end. It's just hypocritical to call Americans xenophobic, when European nations have been doing it on a longer, and larger scale.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Xyloxi said:


> Inferior in the sense because we don't have as many nukes, guns and we're a bunch of liberal hippies, then again Europeans see Americans as inferior for supposedly being a nation of fat idiots whose manner of solving everything is with a gun and moonshine for inspiration. With black people its seeing them as inferior to them as human beings, which is far worse than how some consider Europe to be inferior.



I doubt that. And even, it doesn't make these terms tolerable. We don't have such terms for the Americans. We have this for portuguese, for spanish and it's seen here as xenophobe terms. We won't see it in medias because it's (like you said) offensive and rude. However, in the US, it's OK, to be offensive and rude when you talk about foreigners in the medias.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Hand Banana said:


> You don't get it. When you say "^ (use bro)", that singles out one ethnic group. But if someone says "Dumb Brit" that's everyone in GB. Your comparisons aren't even making sense. And no one is arguing as to which is justifiable, it's all wrong in the end. *It's just hypocritical to call Americans xenophobic*, when European nations have been doing it on a longer, and larger scale.



Oooh, I'm not the creator of this thread and the title. I keep saying "Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey" is a xenophobe term but this one is tolerable for the Americans because most of French or European are white and hate on white are tolerable.


----------



## Hand Banana (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> Oooh, I'm not the creator of this thread and the title. I keep saying "Cheese Eating Surrender Monkey" is a xenophobe term but this one is tolerable for the Americans because most of French or European are white and hate on white are tolerable.



The term doesn't specify a particular ethnicity.  It's a generalization to all Brits and French regardless of skin color. That's why I'm saying it doesn't make sense to bring racial slurs into this.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

> In the UK, the manner of the killing has been criticised by the head of the Church of England, the Archbishop of Canterbury, who said today, 'The killing of an unarmed man is always going to leave a very uncomfortable feeling because it does not look as if justice is seen to be done.'
> 
> 
> He added that the conflicting reports from the White House 'have not helped'
> ...





> Across the ocean, Americans living in Europe were also aware of the gulf in perceptions.
> 
> Bernhard Warner, a social media entrepreneur and freelance journalist working in Rome, said European friends compared the sight of Americans 'dancing in the street at the death of someone' to the very scenes of jubilation from the Middle East after September 11 that drew cries of barbarity from the United States.
> 
> ...





> There is no shortage of comment in Europe that would be at home in the U.S. media.
> 
> Recalling the 2001 attacks on the United States and 2005 bombings in London,
> 
> ...





> 'The thing for Americans is the feeling they've got the job done,' he said.
> 
> On the other hand, 'Europeans clearly understand that things are much more complicated than that.'
> 
> ...


----------



## T4R0K (May 7, 2011)

I'm French.

And I want to make myself a Navy Seals T-shirt with the caption "Sorry, I don't have time for your whining, I'm busy killing Osama"

YEEEAAAAHHHH !!!! 

...

BTW, my brother's family-in-law (americans. all of them. in L.A.) didn't celebrate much. Just "Hey, nice ! What's for dinner ?"


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> How this kind of xenophobe terms can be use in US media ???





Le M?le Dominant said:


> Can we call Jews, rats. Or black people, ^ (use bro) ? No, let's call the black : "Banana eating savages Monkeys". Lets call the Asian: Rice eating yellow Monkeys"
> 
> I disagree with you man, it's a tolerate xenophobia terms in the US.





Le M?le Dominant said:


> You (Americans) are the one that act like little bitch when we critics your way to celebrate the death of Bin Laden.
> 
> You guys don't even accept the fact that there is something wrong when you call people "Cheese eating Surrender Monkey".
> Is it Ok to call back people Monkey then ? And I often saw white American complain because they are called crackers by Black people. Black people act also like "little bitch" with the N word.



Someone failed at doing their homework.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Someone failed at doing their homework.



You failed to prove anything except show you can't talk without being an ass.


----------



## hyakku (May 7, 2011)

T4R0K said:


> I'm French.
> 
> And I want to make myself a Navy Seals T-shirt with the caption "Sorry, I don't have time for your whining, I'm busy killing Osama"
> 
> ...



Thank you, it's not like all of us have instated a Passover dinner in honor of his death for the next week. Some people were celebrating for a DAY or so, I don't know why the world is freaking the fuck out about this. People have been debating while meanwhile illpunchyouintheface is the new trending topic of the day. 

People seem to forget how fickle we americans are, by next week once this has all washed over the dems will be soft on terror, corporations will be boiling our babies for profits, and old people will be tossed into the thunder dome to pay for their health expenses. All will return to normal in this great land.


----------



## stream (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> How this kind of xenophobe terms can be use in US media ???



Calm down, calm down... You remember that other thread about Japanese being offended by "Les Guignols de l'Info"? This is the same.

The wonderful term "Cheese-eating surrender monkeys" appeared for the first time in The Simpsons TV series. I think this indicates how serious it should be taken. If it makes you angry, I hope you never watch "Top Gear".


----------



## HandSpeed1993 (May 7, 2011)

you know what the funny thing is he aint even dead until he gets killed again


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 7, 2011)

I did not celebrate Osama's death.....and I was a little disturbed by the party for it, but most of them were college students (children at the time of 9/11) and grew up with Osama being the "boogeyman of their country"....so I give them some slack even though I was a child during that time, as well.


Still, it would have been better to make Osama go into trial and at least be more civil about it (even though, he would have receive the death penalty either way).


However, most Europeans are happy that he is gone....they just disagree with how it was done.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> However, most Europeans are happy that he is gone....they just disagree with how it was done.



Can't have your cake and eat it too.


----------



## Time Expired (May 7, 2011)

most of that cheese just sooo rocks though.


----------



## thekingisback (May 7, 2011)

The celebrating of OBL's dead were acts of simpletons. Nothing more. 


> But in Europe many believe the Americans’ behaviour is as bad as bin Laden’s supporters celebrating 9/11.


Not sure if serious. 

Tho what is many? The amount of celebrating in the US THAT was many. 

/fact 
Europian cheese > all
/shush


----------



## Mexican God Lvl 3 (May 7, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I did not celebrate Osama's death.....and I was a little disturbed by the party for it, but most of them were college students (children at the time of 9/11) and grew up with Osama being the "boogeyman of their country"....so I give them some slack even though I was a child during that time, as well.
> 
> 
> *Still, it would have been better to make Osama go into trial and at least be more civil about it (even though, he would have receive the death penalty either way).
> ...


Apologist sentences, brought to you by Apologists.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 7, 2011)

Mexican God said:


> Apologist sentences, brought to you by Apologists.



Ah look, American arrogance has arrived !


----------



## Xyloxi (May 7, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> Ah look, American arrogance has arrived !



For once MG makes sense, it'd be impossible to find anyone who would actually try Bin Laden due to the safety issues, killing him was the best action possible.


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 7, 2011)

I just prefer that way because we are suppose to give criminals the right to a trial to distance ourselves from actions like this on the condition that the person is unarmed at least, but I am not bitter about it considering that Osama has committed crimes against humanity and still taunted the world with his antics....so I cannot completely disagree with the action either.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

I keep coming back to this thread to try to explain away the differences in opinion but all i see is major hatred and a lack of understanding 

For the US people celebrating in whatever way, its a matter of having someone who has personified a major traumatic event on 9/11 being subjected in their view, to justice in the form of death.

One may not agree with how they celebrated, but people show their happiness and relief in different ways, and i don't think that they should be begrudged for that, just like i don't think that people who prefer quiet introspection should be begrudged for that.


Now who knows what circumstances lead to his death as opposed to being able to capture him, but i think that, its still a reason to celebrate in whatever form you choose.


----------



## tinhamodic (May 7, 2011)

You know what would've happened if we'd captured OBL alive? A trial for OBL would open up a whole new can of worms. There'd be a wave of bombings and kidnappings demanding his release. I think the main complaint is that the U.S. decided to become "Judge, Jury and Executioner" on OBL. I wonder how they feel about Israel?


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Fruits Basket Fan said:


> I did not celebrate Osama's death.....and I was a little disturbed by the party for it, but most of them were college students (children at the time of 9/11) and grew up with Osama being the "boogeyman of their country"....so I give them some slack even though I was a child during that time, as well.
> 
> 
> Still, it would have been better to make Osama go into trial and at least be more civil about it (even though, he would have receive the death penalty either way).
> ...



To b honest, was an European, I don't care if he was killed. The best thing would be a send him in trial but kill him was also an other option to stop him. 
There is also an other problem between European and Americans on this. The Americans have the feeling that Justice be done with the death of Ben Laden. This concept doesn't work very well in Europe because don't believe Justice is done when you kill someone. You guys know that unlike the US, we no more have death penalty.
But even if we don't agree with this concept of Justice, Ben Laden was stopped, Al Queada is still there but it's important, for the symbol.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

Vigilante justice is  nothing that is new in this post 9/11 world for US Policy. For better or worse, Obama has continued Bush's legacy on expanded military force and in quite a few ways, played into OBL's hands in the costs caused to this country(not only monetary mind you)


----------



## Fruits Basket Fan (May 7, 2011)

Most Americans know that Al-Qaeda still exists and the government has reminded everyone to still vigilant.


It was mostly college students who went into the street.


I am usually against the death penalty, myself, but I think it should be allowed in rare times (after a trial with concrete evidence) for criminals who committed crimes against humanity (global terrorism).


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> To b honest, was an European, I don't care if he was killed. The best thing would be a send him in trial but kill him was also an other option to stop him.
> There is also an other problem between European and Americans on this. The Americans have the feeling that Justice be done with the death of Ben Laden. This concept doesn't work very well in Europe because don't believe Justice is done when you kill someone. You guys know that unlike the US, we no more have death penalty.
> But even if we don't agree with this concept of Justice, Ben Laden was stopped, Al Queada is still there but it's important, for the symbol.



If you understand that Male, then what is the problem? You get why there are people happy, they just celebrate in another form that is not widely done in Europe for things of this nature correct? If we all sit down here and talk about it, its not that hard to discuss


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> You failed to prove anything except show you can't talk without being an ass.



I layed out the points pretty clearly for you in the other thread, yet it seemed it all flew over your head, and you went on with your idiotic assumptions.


----------



## peachandbetty (May 7, 2011)

Jin-E said:


> They never felt threatened by Bin Laden, so why should they care one way or another? Sure, the London and Madrid bombings were serious, but it didnt produce the same type of national trauma as 9/11 did in the States.
> 
> .



Lol wut? You think the 7/7 bombings didn't cause national trauma?

It's been in the bloody paper every day ever since! 

Try living in south London mate and you'll see just how "utraumatied" we are.


----------



## Le Mâle-Pensant (May 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> If you understand that Male, then what is the problem? You get why there are people happy, they just celebrate in another form that is not widely done in Europe for things of this nature correct? If we all sit down here and talk about it, its not that hard to discuss



My problem is the nationalistic celebration. The patriotism display in this celebration. 
Trust me, since the beginning I keep saying that I understand people are happy about the death of Ben Laden, and especially those who lost someone in the 9/11 attack but the celebration is too much for us and the patriotism display in these celebration, make it very embarrassing. I don't blame Obama or the US because they killed Ben laden. I don't even blame the American for celebrate it in fact. I just don't like this celebration. I do understand their frustration but I doesn't justify such crazy celebration in my opinion. 

I tried to have a peaceful discussion about it because i knew it was a sensitive issue but with people like Seto Kaiba, you can't....


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 7, 2011)

Le Male, that's just how the Yanks celebrate things. Getting the flags out and give it the "USA, USA".. I think they simply don't see the cringe factor of it all.

I think it's an issue of taste, not of morals.


----------



## Bishop (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> My problem is the nationalistic celebration. The patriotism display in this celebration.
> Trust me, since the beginning I keep saying that I understand people are happy about the death of Ben Laden, and especially those who lost someone in the 9/11 attack but the celebration is too much for us and the patriotism display in these celebration, make it very embarrassing. I don't blame Obama or the US because they killed Ben laden. I don't even blame the American for celebrate it in fact. I just don't like this celebration. I do understand their frustration but I doesn't justify such crazy celebration in my opinion.
> 
> I tried to have a peaceful discussion about it because i knew it was a sensitive issue but with people like Seto Kaiba, you can't....



I see where you are coming from Le Male. You do not comprehend because you have not been to America. America is a land of accountability; when we say we will do something, we will. We set goals, and aggressively persue the completion. 

Osama Ben Laden was hidden for over 20 years BEFORE 9/11, and he was searched for mostly by the UK and SA. It took 7 years for America to take him down (2004-2011), and when we achieved what the whole of the developed world hasn't, we celebrate.

 We don't put it in other's faces. We don't criticize the lack of effort by other nations, we simply celebrate that we achieve our goals of taking out Saddam, and the Ben Laden clan.

I have yet to see Seto in a peaceful debate.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

^ Saddam's death was criticized by many more people here and in Iraq than were celebrating, more for the reason that the entire invasion was contrary to US interests and the chest bumping about it had more to do with an overexertion and blatant misuse of US military power than anything else. 

As for your point male..

That's how celebrations are done here. Nationalism and Patriotism can be confused with each other, and i hardly think that one can claim that one or another is taking place with any sort of definitive statement without actually talking to every single person in the United States.


----------



## Velocity (May 7, 2011)

Ben Laden?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2011)

Le M?le Dominant said:


> My problem is the nationalistic celebration. The patriotism display in this celebration.



It's simple patriotism. Stop overblowing it. Furthermore, you yourself stated you'd have no problem if this were over something like the World Cup, which is ridiculous. A simple sports contest doesn't compare to this.



> Trust me, since the beginning I keep saying that I understand people are happy about the death of Ben Laden, and especially those who lost someone in the 9/11 attack but the celebration is too much for us and the patriotism display in these celebration, make it very embarrassing.



You seem to have a ridiculous standard of when patriotism becomes nationalism, and when it's appropriate to express it. I don't see why anyone over here should really care. People getting together like this is really rare, especially these days. So I find all the claims about overdoing it incredibly dumb.



> I don't blame Obama or the US because they killed Ben laden. I don't even blame the American for celebrate it in fact. I just don't like this celebration. I do understand their frustration but I doesn't justify such crazy celebration in my opinion.



It isn't crazy celebration. Most people know this isn't the end to anything, but they are releived and have the right to express relief over OBL's death nonetheless. I keep stating so, but I'll state it again on how ridiculous it is for people that try to wag their finger at Americans for this.

Yet soccer games warrant it by your own words.



> I tried to have a peaceful discussion about it because i knew it was a sensitive issue but with people like Seto Kaiba, you can't....



You keep making stupid claims and assumptions. I'm letting you know that.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (May 7, 2011)

Hana said:


> As an America, I feel obligated to say this.
> 
> A. The vast majority of Americans did not party and celebrate Bin Landen's death. Sure, we are happy that he is dead, but we did not go out and celebrate it.
> B. We all know it is not over.
> ...


^This.

10chars


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 7, 2011)

... Er I think you've got it the wrong way round Seto Kaiba. It's not because the occasion isn't serious enough, but I think it's precisely because it _is_ a serious occasion that overt patriotism just isn't aesthetically appropriate (according to some cultures, I should say). It is a rather churlish thing, which makes it appropriate for something like the World Cup - not a military victory.. but if you take this sort of thing as biting criticism then you're misreading the tone of these kinds of comments. It's definitely not the stuff Americans ought to be bothered by. 

Fair enough if you don't like this. 

[YOUTUBE]O4byU4mTPSs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Superstars (May 7, 2011)

Most people see it as tasteless and immoral to be celebrating someone's funeral. So of course, Americans is gonna get some flack for some of our people chest beating in the streets.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 7, 2011)

erictheking said:


> ... Er I think you've got it the wrong way round Seto Kaiba. It's not because the occasion isn't serious enough, but I think it's precisely because it _is_ a serious occasion that overt patriotism just isn't aesthetically appropriate.



I think the occasion is rare when displays of patriotism are warranted. I see no value in doing so for something like the World Cup, exactly because it's not important and it's not a serious matter. It's just a game. Because this is was so serious, because this was related to an event that shook many of our lives, and because we succeeded in taking out one of the key individuals behind it, and symbol of international terrorism if nothing else, is why I feel that this situation perfectly warrants a jubilant reaction from citizens.



> It is a rather churlish thing, which makes it appropriate for something like the World Cup - not a military victory.



I disagree immensely with that. A World Cup win is nothing. This has actual meaning to people. 



> but if you take this sort of thing as biting criticism then you're misreading the tone of these kinds of comments. It's definitely not the stuff Americans ought to be bothered by. ]



Le Male in a previous conversation implied we were some kind of state that constantly needed an enemy among other things. Everytime I tried to explain the American perspective it went over his head. I can understand feeling uncomfortable about celebrating a person's death, even a monster like OBL, what I find ridiculous is the accusations that we are being a bunch of nationalists for it. Like I told Le Male, it's extremely rare for people to get together like that and be united on a show of patriotism, and it's rare because people commonly feel there are very few situations that warrant it. This was one of those rare situations.


----------



## Deleted member 84471 (May 7, 2011)

It's how that relief and jubilation is expressed that's slightly jarring for people from different cultures. I'm sure they're not moralising though. It's no-one else's business really anyway.


----------



## Bishop (May 7, 2011)

How did the argument end, then repeat again

How is it relevant for an American and a Non-American to argue about a topic that only one has experience with, and both have clear biases for?

Also understand, less than 1/32 of Americans celebrated openly, how can one make a blatant claim with no foundation?

*Please explain in clear bullet points, your argument about American celebration being imprudent.*


----------



## Qhorin Halfhand (May 7, 2011)

It always surprises me how many people are willing to bite the bait of a trolling discussion. The likes of which we have seen several times.

Americans do not smear Europeans for their reaction to their celebrations.
Europeans have not judged the American celebrations or condemned Osama's death. 

One's opinion, is not representative of ones nation's either, especially if it is a childish one, or related with national -metaphorical dick comparisons.

I don't get why people bite the bait of a very substanceless/artificial discussion and subject.


----------



## Talon. (May 7, 2011)

heres m take on it:

America is being to smug, we need to chill the FUGGOUT.

Europe isnt doing anything wrong. Anyone in Europe that says anything relating to it all is just stating an opinion.

Also, Sarah Palin is a monkey/Peggy Hill hybrid.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

That article only had one person quoted as using the "cheese eating surrender monkey" phrase, everyone else was claiming that they felt slighted that their celebrations were being criticized  



I will say one small thing though. If the UK can burn US flags over soccer/futbol/football



Then we should be able to go out in the streets and celebrate the death of someone who caused many deaths


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

For Christ's sake people.

This is a DAILY STAR article quoting a line a *fictional* *Scottish* (irony) groundskeeper used in an episode of *the Simpsons* to slam the French.


----------



## Bishop (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> For Christ's sake people.
> 
> This is a DAILY STAR article quoting a line a *fictional* *Scottish* (irony) groundskeeper used in an episode of *the Simpsons* to slam the French.



They know Mael.

This is all a conspiracy to uncover your gender...


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> That article only had one person quoted as using the "cheese eating surrender monkey" phrase, everyone else was claiming that they felt slighted that their celebrations were being criticized
> 
> 
> 
> ...



An eye for an eye? That sounds very, American.



Mael said:


> For Christ's sake people.
> 
> This is a DAILY STAR article quoting a line a *fictional* *Scottish* (irony) groundskeeper used in an episode of *the Simpsons* to slam the French.



It’s not as though the article doesn’t have serious ramifications and undertones: the growing rift between Europe and America over the War on Terror, the contempt of the uneducated American or that by appearing to openly gloat over the Bin Laden shooting the US is simply fuelling a greater insurgence and radicalisation for terrorism.

That and do you want me to post the Daily Mail article? Is that higher calibre for you?


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> An eye for an eye? That sounds very, American.



Does it? Well we are Americans so...we do have cultural differences to the Europeans and British after all in regards to revenge and death. Even many on the ideological left of this country only oppose military action in other countries so long as we(as in US territory) are not attacked directly.

There's nothing we can do about that MbS, i'm just saying it like it is. What i ask is that even if you among many others do not agree with the celebratory mood for Bin Laden's death, atleast understand the circumstances behind that celebration. Even if you don't respect it, even if you don't like it


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> That and do you want me to post the Daily Mail article. Is that higher calibre for you?



Actually the daily star DOES actually make the Mail look somewhat legit.  That is how bad and lowbrow the star is.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> Actually the daily star DOES actually make the Mail look somewhat legit.  That is how bad and lowbrow the star is.



Par for the course for the OP, of course.


----------



## Mintaka (May 7, 2011)

Well if we can use the daily star I suppose I can make that topic about Bat Boy and his part in OBL's death.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Irrational people are using the source as excuse to derail the thread and simply avoid refutation.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> Irrational people are using the source as excuse to derail the thread and simply avoid refutation.



Sweet cheeks, when other Brits acknowledge the Daily Star as a nigh-tabloid, including high profilers like TPN, maybe it's time to get a clue, m'kay?


----------



## Mintaka (May 7, 2011)

Derail it?

I don't think you understand why we are pointing this out.  The source is unreliable.  The article itself must be called into question since the source is an unreliable one.  Or are you telling me you will beleive things that unreliable sources tell you?

If you can find this on another more reliable site I'll gladly remove my post.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> Derail it?
> 
> I don't think you understand why we are pointing this out.  The source is unreliable.  The article itself must be called into question since the source is an unreliable one.  Or are you telling me you will beleive things that unreliable sources tell you?
> 
> If you can find this on another more reliable site I'll gladly remove my post.



Prepare to be given a "contribute or leave" piece of shit from our lovely basket case here.


----------



## hcheng02 (May 7, 2011)

Seto Kaiba said:


> I think the occasion is rare when displays of patriotism are warranted. I see no value in doing so for something like the World Cup, exactly because it's not important and it's not a serious matter. It's just a game. Because this is was so serious, because this was related to an event that shook many of our lives, and because we succeeded in taking out one of the key individuals behind it, and symbol of international terrorism if nothing else, is why I feel that this situation perfectly warrants a jubilant reaction from citizens.
> 
> I disagree immensely with that. A World Cup win is nothing. This has actual meaning to people.



I agree with this. Why the hell should a soccer trophy be worth a celebration but the death of one of the greatest mass murderers not be? Can anyone explain that to me?



> *Le Male in a previous conversation implied we were some kind of state that constantly needed an enemy among other things.* Everytime I tried to explain the American perspective it went over his head. I can understand feeling uncomfortable about celebrating a person's death, even a monster like OBL, what I find ridiculous is the accusations that we are being a bunch of nationalists for it. Like I told Le Male, it's extremely rare for people to get together like that and be united on a show of patriotism, and it's rare because people commonly feel there are very few situations that warrant it. This was one of those rare situations.



Seriously this. Here's the post in question.



Le M?le Dominant said:


> The Americans patriotism in general is exaggerate for me. It become nationalism.
> *
> Ben Laden was just a symbol for the Americans. Now they killed him, they need a new enemy, this country work like that. They need a enemy. *Even if Al Quaeda still exist, it's symbol is dead.



Le Male asking for a civil conversation after making this kind of statement - basically stating the the US is run by bloodthirsty savages who live for war -  is no different from an American asking for civility after describing the French as a bunch of cheese eating surrender monkeys.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> And the north knew that the south was destroying itself by supporting Slavery. But it wasn't because they felt that having slaves was necessarily morally wrong, but basing an economy on that kind of labor was naive in their view, and the south's succession from the Union in order to prove their independence from the Union was a major part of the war effort.
> 
> I'm not one to compare being happy/relived/more secure at the death of a mass murderer and more willing to sing about it, to holding slaves of an entire race because you consider them inferior as a species
> 
> ...



Avoid the shambolic display of drunken revelry and cringing gloating in public view. But as you've pointed out it's a cultural thing. Restraint and dignified composure without appearing as obnoxious twats isn't the average American's forte. Encouragement of an overtly aggressive nationalism is unfortunately the norm.



Mael said:


> Sweet cheeks, when other Brits acknowledge the Daily Star as a nigh-tabloid, including high profilers like TPN, maybe it's time to get a clue, m'kay?



Oh wow, using TPN as a source of authority.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Le Male is currently not understanding The Simpsons, Daily Star, and is currently also raging that his country is adopting too many American things via imports and that games aren't Euro-centric enough.

So just take it all with a grain of salt.



MbS said:


> Oh wow, using TPN as a source of authority.



I know, because he actually bothers to be intelligent unlike a certain British and gender-ambiguous poster here we all know and love who couldn't pull a Degelle to save it's life.


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> I swear you people are never satisfied.



When the daily star caters to slobs with half the paper is topless women the other half coming out of the BNP handbook then why should we be satisfied.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Nemesis said:


> When the daily star caters to slobs with half the paper is topless women the other half coming out of the BNP handbook then why should we be satisfied.



Her way or the high way.  Don't ya know that?  She's just mad that Brits are calling him/her out on bullshit from the same nation.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> I know, because he actually bothers to be intelligent unlike a certain British and gender-ambiguous poster here we all know and love



Pfft.

I don’t care who you are: whether you’re a mod or an average member with others kissing your ass and fuelling your ego, everyone on here is equal to me.

And more often than not you’re simply wrong and I’m right but you won’t admit it.


----------



## Mintaka (May 7, 2011)

> I don?t care who you are: whether you?re a mod or an average member with  others kissing your ass and fuelling your ego, everyone on here is  equal to me.
> 
> And more often than not you?re simply wrong and I?m right but you won?t admit it.





> everyone on here is  equal to me.


In otherwords she is no longer superior to us.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

^Spot on.



MbS said:


> Pfft.
> 
> I don’t care who you are: whether you’re a mod or an average member with others kissing your ass and fuelling your ego, everyone on here is equal to me.
> 
> And more often than not you’re simply wrong and I’m right but you won’t admit it.



Hmmmmmmmmmmm...nope.

Besides, I can't tell right or wrong from basket cases.  But I can give a translation:

"I'm sorry I won't back down from my obviously slanted and bullshit article since my fragile and nigh-suicidal ego depends on trolling and validation.  Please accept my defiance as a partial concession and maybe you'll just start to tolerate me in the long run, sort of like a bad cough."


----------



## Bishop (May 7, 2011)

We should have a stat for how many people fall prey to MbS' trolling.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Bishop said:


> We should have a stat for how many people fall prey to MbS' trolling.



Falling prey or not isn't my concern.  I just like berating him/her.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Mintaka said:


> In otherwords she is no longer superior to us.



As in you're all equal _before_ me, not _with_ me.

Now since none of you have anything to contribute kindly leave.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> Avoid the shambolic display of drunken revelry and cringing gloating in public view. But as you've pointed out it's a cultural thing. Restraint and dignified composure without appearing as obnoxious twats isn't the average American's forte. Encouragement of an overtly aggressive nationalism is unfortunately the norm.



So basically what your saying, is to be happy how you personally would like us to be happy and not how many humans are predisposed to show relief on what they feel is a joyous occasion. 

I think i understand, but that's basically telling people how they should or should not behave. And that's, in my view, too much. People should be allowed to celebrate how they feel they should. It depends on the context, and according to you, the context is not wrong to be happy about, but the people who celebrate shouldn't celebrate their happiness in this specific way.


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> That is equal _to_ me, not _with_ me.
> 
> Now since none of you have anything to contribute kindly leave.



Translation from troll to English:

"I still can't back up anything for shit, so I'll get all huffy and post an ultimatum, perhaps complaining to a mod if the destruction of my OP and source continues since I've got an effective pseudo-backstory."

Nope.  We're going to stay. 

Don't like it?  Deal with it.


----------



## Mintaka (May 7, 2011)

> As in you're all equal _before_ me, not _with_ me.
> 
> Now since none of you have anything to contribute kindly leave.






Mael said:


> Prepare to be given a "contribute or leave" piece of shit from our lovely basket case here.


It's like he's a prophet or something.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> So basically what your saying, is to be happy how you personally would like us to be happy and not how many humans are predisposed to show relief on what they feel is a joyous occasion.
> 
> I think i understand, but that's basically telling people how they should or should not behave. And that's, in my view, too much. People should be allowed to celebrate how they feel they should. It depends on the context, and according to you, the context is not wrong to be happy about, but the people who celebrate shouldn't celebrate their happiness in this specific way.



The American citizen has more responsibility then Europeans in this war. They are seen as the face of the war effort and their actions more than anywhere else will be securitised. Europe and nations from all over the world are fighting their war for them; we’ve seen the gratitude from the POTUS down to these shit-bag bloggers; resentment and half assed acknowledgement at the best. When the people on the street in the US behave in bestial and aggressive displays of ultra nationalism their sending a clear message to the enemy; an effective proper gander tool to be exploited as well as a lack of foresight.


----------



## Bishop (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> The American citizen has more responsibility then Europeans in this war. They are seen as the face of the war effort and their actions more than anywhere else will be securitised. Europe and nations from all over the world are fighting their war for them; we?ve seen the gratitude from the POTUS down to these shit-bag bloggers; resentment and half assed acknowledgement at the best. When the people on the street in the US behave in bestial and aggressive displays of ultra nationalism their sending a clear message to the enemy; an effective proper gander tool to be exploited as well as a lack of foresight.



Yeah, but you're unemployed


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Bishop said:


> Yeah, but you're unemployed



The fuc-

I work at a bakery.


----------



## Nemesis (May 7, 2011)

Also what does someone's employment gotta do with anything Oo


----------



## Mael (May 7, 2011)

Sorry Bishop...but that's a swing and a miss.


----------



## Bishop (May 7, 2011)

Mael said:


> Sorry Bishop...but that's a swing and a miss.



I wasn't swinging, was just trolling the troll.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> The American citizen has more responsibility then Europeans in this war. They are seen as the face of the war effort and their actions more than anywhere else will be securitised. Europe and nations from all over the world are fighting their war for them; we’ve seen the gratitude from the POTUS down to these shit-bag bloggers; resentment and half assed acknowledgement at the best. When the people on the street in the US behave in bestial and aggressive displays of ultra nationalism their sending a clear message to the enemy; an effective proper gander tool to be exploited as well as a lack of foresight.



The US is the lionshare of the effort of the wars in that region, so i do not understand why you brought up the other nation's wartime efforts in the wars we started. They can leave whenever they feel like it, and they would not be thought any less of for it. Like the Japanese who left Iraq quite quickly, they were bullied by the Bush Administration to provide something, and they should be applauded to have not played a large part in a farce such as that.

It is your opinion that it is nationalism and xenophobia and not patriotism and relief which spurred the crowds when the news of Osama's death broke out. And that negative outlook ensures that people who do not understand the people who were there continue to not understand.

If you have an opinion on how to specifically face the muslim world without inflaming tensions(like a crowd of people being happy), i'm glad to debate you on that. 

But if your simply going to imply that everyone in the US are nothing but fat moronic savages due to a misconception, that's what i have a problem with. I would never personally generalize all people from the EU or Briton as i've never been to that side of the pond and i don't know how you all think day to day, that same courtesy should be extended to us here in this country


----------



## hyakku (May 7, 2011)

MbS said:


> The fuc-
> 
> I work at a bakery.



LOL so you're secretly a cheese-eating surrender monkey lover eh? Don't bullshit me, we all know they also eat croissants and breaded goods. This thread makes so much more sense now. Back to the kitchens plebe, we Americans need you to cook our fries and toast


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 7, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The US is the lionshare of the effort of the wars in that region, so i do not understand why you brought up the other nation's wartime efforts in the wars we started. They can leave whenever they feel like it, and they would not be thought any less of for it. Like the Japanese who left Iraq quite quickly, they were bullied by the Bush Administration to provide something, and they should be applauded to have not played a large part in a farce such as that.
> 
> It is your opinion that it is nationalism and xenophobia and not patriotism and relief which spurred the crowds when the news of Osama's death broke out. And that negative outlook ensures that people who do not understand the people who were there continue to not understand.
> 
> ...



A good part of American patriotism is excessive nationalism and a reminder of alleged dominance, mostly from the US right which has found far too much acceptance amongst the impressionable Joe Public. C’mon, just look at the post below yours; this is what the world is seeing, not people celebrating or cultural identity of a more open patriotism but random and excessive gloating and aggressive nationalism. And i'm not grouping people, i'll leave that to the yank wankers on here.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2011)

MbS said:


> A good part of American patriotism is excessive nationalism and a reminder of alleged dominance, mostly from the US right which has found far too much acceptance amongst the impressionable Joe Public. C’mon, just look at the post below yours; this is what the world is seeing, not people celebrating or cultural identity of a more open patriotism but random and excessive gloating and aggressive nationalism. And i'm not grouping people, i'll leave that to the yank wankers on here.



The conservative agenda is one element of sickening chest thumping at a time when there is no reason to chest thump, i agree with that.  But again, that is only a fraction of the population, and by the official demographics, the people who were down at ground zero, and in Washington represent a part of the population that weren't simply trying to claim American 'superiority' for catching a terrorist.

A majority of the people, besides the people directly affected by the attacks, were kids, older teens and people in their 20s now, who grew up with an overly militarized US, and scare propaganda for a majority of that time in order to justify increased presence in places the United States had no place being.

Is it so wrong for those people to be happy that this symbol is relegated to the textbooks? And if its not wrong for them to be happy, what is wrong with their celebration?

We keep going in circles, but i'm not here to talk about other posters who may or may not be idiots. I'm here to talk about why the celebration of the undoing of this personification of radicalism is the wrong message to show for a lot of people.

Its not an "EU vs US" thing, because a lot of Liberals i know(such as Michael Moore for example) would have liked to see him(Osama) tried, and feel that the celebrations in the streets are somewhat immoral. I want to have that debate


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (May 8, 2011)

Inuhanyou said:


> The conservative agenda is one element of sickening chest thumping at a time when there is no reason to chest thump, i agree with that.  But again, that is only a fraction of the population, and by the official demographics, the people who were down at ground zero, and in Washington represent a part of the population that weren't simply trying to claim American 'superiority' for catching a terrorist.
> 
> A majority of the people, besides the people directly affected by the attacks, were kids, older teens and people in their 20s now, who grew up with an overly militarized US, and scare propaganda for a majority of that time in order to justify increased presence in places the United States had no place being.
> 
> ...



The thing with the conservative agenda is that it's perception of the US is by far the most vocal, unfortunately, which doesn’t help with the country’s perception by other nations’.

No one is objecting to anybody being relieved or happy at Osama being out of the picture and no longer a threat; it's how the US has been reacting; with the circus animal like spectacles in public view being the most prominent and grouping the US reaction as a whole. There’s a difference between being happy and being obnoxious. The President swaggering around at Ground Zero and exploiting the situation for brownie points is also lewd.


----------



## Inuhanyou (May 8, 2011)

MbS said:


> The thing with the conservative agenda is that it's perception of the US is by far the most vocal, unfortunately, which doesn’t help with the country’s perception by other nations’.



I agree



> No one is objecting to anybody being relieved or happy at Osama being out of the picture and no longer a threat; it's how the US has been reacting; with the circus animal like spectacles in public view being the most prominent and grouping the US reaction as a whole. There’s a difference between being happy and being obnoxious. The President swaggering around at Ground Zero and exploiting the situation for brownie points is also lewd.



Now your sounding like a conservative yourself..Glenn and O Reilly both said the exact same thing. In my view, a visit to ground zero is not a 'swagger', its as appropriate as closing a chapter like this should be. Now if he's talking about it a year from now during the elections as justification for another term, i'll be concerned about his mental state, even more so than i already am with his fully supportive nature of the corporate interests in his administration(including those military contractors from Xe(Blackwater).

As for the "circus animals', far as i know MbS, the only crowds were the night that the news broke, and people left shortly before dawn. In your view it was uncouth and barbaric, i don't see it as anything more than an outpouring of emotion


----------



## Seto Kaiba (May 8, 2011)

Bishop said:


> I wasn't swinging, was just trolling the troll.



The best way to troll a troll is to ignore it.


----------



## Tkae (May 8, 2011)

> the killing of an unarmed man.



:rofl

What crack you smokin' bitch? :ho

Also, I was unaware the labeling of Europeans as "cheese-eating surrender monkeys" was strictly

a.) American
b.) Recent
c.) Unfounded


----------



## Bill G (May 8, 2011)

Another _quality_ MbS thread bringing out the best in our forum members.


----------



## Jello Biafra (May 8, 2011)




----------

